# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم آزمایشگاهی رو برم یا ....؟

## ammir

سلام 
من نیمسال دوم رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه آزاد واحد تهران پزشکی رو می تونم برم 
با توجه به اینکه ۲۵ سالم هست! همین رو برم یا اینکه بمونم برای کنکور ۹۷ و تلاش برای قبولی در پزشکی ؟

ببینید درآمد اصلا برام اولویت نیست 
دوست دارم کاری که در آینده انجام میدم جذاب باشه یکم می ترسم کار آزمایشگاه جالب نباشه برام و فقط بخوام نمونه ها رو بذارم تو دستگاه تا جواب بده دلم می خواد خودم هم کار کنم کار مفید
و خب وقت زیادی برای تصمیم گیری ندارم 
آنقدر فکر کردم مخم در حال ترکیدنه  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## m.e.a

_آزمایشگاه خیلی جذابه که
کلی وسیله مسیله عجیب غریب میدن بهت تا دلت میخواد آزمایش کن
از این لحاض مشکلی نی
بخدا همه چی پزشکی نی_

----------


## Dr.Naser

بمون پزشکی  بخون و قبول شو....خودمم میخوام برای کنکور98 اماده بشم تا اونموقع بدم 24سالم میشه!
به سن اینا زیاد سخت نگیرین....یکیو داشتم دو سال پیش بود 28تا30سال بود خودش هوشبری خونده بود و کار میکرد متاهل هم بود بعد کنکور داده الان تو تبریز دندانپزشکی میخونه

----------


## ammir

دوستان دیگه نظری ندارن ؟
ممنون از دو دوستی که راهنمایی کردن 

راستی اونایی که علوم آزمایشگاهی می خونن یا خوندن هم اگر کمک کنن خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## khansar

به ندای قلبت گوش کن خودت تصمیم بگیر اینجا یه عده ای تصمیم در ناامید کردنت دارن

----------


## leonardo0011

#تب مسخره پزشکی اه هرکسی از هر جایی میاد میخواد بره برا پزشکی ول کنید دیگه

----------


## ammir

> #تب مسخره پزشکی اه هرکسی از هر جایی میاد میخواد بره برا پزشکی ول کنید دیگه



البته عذر می خواهم خب خود شما هم می تونید از همون هر کسیا باشید که از هرجا میاد می خواد بره پزشکی 
ی نگاهی به تاریخ عضویت من و چند سالی که پشت کنکور موندم برای پزشکی بکن بعد عصبی شو 

من رتبه های کنکورم بین ۲۵۰۰ تا ۵۰۰۰ میشه همش و پزشکی نمیارم همه درسا رو هم اغلب بالا میزنم بجز ریاضی و فیزیک که هرکاری می کنم نمیشه بره بالا :/

----------


## Dr.Naser

داش رتبه ات که خوبه..میتونی با این رتبه شنوایی سنجی یا فیزوتراپی اینا بخونی که بهتر از علوم ازمایشگاهی هستش

----------


## ammir

> داش رتبه ات که خوبه..میتونی با این رتبه شنوایی سنجی یا فیزوتراپی اینا بخونی که بهتر از علوم ازمایشگاهی هستش


خب من اصلا انتخاب رشته نکردم برای سراسری 
امسال هم ۴۸۰۰ منطقه ۱ شدم به امید اینکه سال دیگه بخونم فقط آزاد پزشکی ها و علوم آزمایشگاهی تهران زدم که همون قبول شدم 
الان هم موندم که برم از بهمن یا بمونم برای کنکور ۹۷ با این حساب که واقعا خسته شدم از جو کنکور و ... 
از اون ور می ترسم ۴ سال دیگه حسرت این تصمیم اشتباه و تلاش نکردن برای پزشکی بمونه رو دلم ...

----------


## Dr.Naser

نمیدونم اون تصمیم با خودته...تصمیمتو بگیر تا یه عمر پشیمون نشی

----------


## ali.sn

به نظرم فیزیوتراپی بخون.با این رتبت قبول میشی خودشم رشته ی توپی هست

----------


## ammir

> به نظرم فیزیوتراپی بخون.با این رتبت قبول میشی خودشم رشته ی توپی هست


مرسی ولی خب مشکل اینه ک من الان به جز علوم آزمایشگاهی انتخابی ندارم !

----------


## Dr.Naser

من جای شما بودم میموندم برای سال بعد

----------


## LI20

نمی دونم چجور رشته ایه ولی دوستم چهار ساله می خونه هرسالم کنکور میده|

----------


## Dr.Naser

> نمی دونم چجور رشته ایه ولی دوستم چهار ساله می خونه هرسالم کنکور میده|


چی میخواد قبول بشه؟

----------


## LI20

> چی میخواد قبول بشه؟


پرستاری سراسری پزشکی .میگه هرچی جز علوم ازمایشگاهی

----------


## DARKSIDER

> سلام 
> من نیمسال دوم رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه آزاد واحد تهران پزشکی رو می تونم برم 
> با توجه به اینکه ۲۵ سالم هست! همین رو برم یا اینکه بمونم برای کنکور ۹۷ و تلاش برای قبولی در پزشکی ؟
> 
> ببینید درآمد اصلا برام اولویت نیست 
> دوست دارم کاری که در آینده انجام میدم جذاب باشه یکم می ترسم کار آزمایشگاه جالب نباشه برام و فقط بخوام نمونه ها رو بذارم تو دستگاه تا جواب بده دلم می خواد خودم هم کار کنم کار مفید
> و خب وقت زیادی برای تصمیم گیری ندارم 
> آنقدر فکر کردم مخم در حال ترکیدنه


بزن برو برای چی میخوای بمونی :Yahoo (21):  :Y (558):  :Y (590):

----------


## ammir

> پرستاری سراسری پزشکی .میگه هرچی جز علوم ازمایشگاهی


یعنی اینقدر داغونه این رشته  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## f.akbari

ميشه كارنامتونو بذارين؟


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pasteur

> مرسی ولی خب مشکل اینه ک من الان به جز علوم آزمایشگاهی انتخابی ندارم !


اول اینکه حالا که انتخاب رشته نکردی تا‌ آخرش بمون ، مگه اینکه بریده باشی
حالا پزشکی نشد لااقل علوم آز دولتی قبول میشی 97 ، که قطعا بهتره ، پول شهریه هم نمیدی
دوم اینکه با این رتبه فیزیو رو هرگز نمیاری
ظاهرا امسال پرستاری و علوم آز 5 تا شهر بزرگ رو هم نمیشده  :Yahoo (21): 
و سوم اینکه چقد در این سالا درس خوندی ؟ چه کارایی بوده که میتونستی انجام بدی و ندادی ؟ و این که الان بریدی از درس و کنکور یا نه ؟

----------


## f.akbari

> خب من اصلا انتخاب رشته نکردم برای سراسری 
> امسال هم ۴۸۰۰ منطقه ۱ شدم به امید اینکه سال دیگه بخونم فقط آزاد پزشکی ها و علوم آزمایشگاهی تهران زدم که همون قبول شدم 
> الان هم موندم که برم از بهمن یا بمونم برای کنکور ۹۷ با این حساب که واقعا خسته شدم از جو کنکور و ... 
> از اون ور می ترسم ۴ سال دیگه حسرت این تصمیم اشتباه و تلاش نکردن برای پزشکی بمونه رو دلم ...


بنظرتون چرا هميشه بين اين حدود رتبه بودين ؟

----------


## ammir

> ميشه كارنامتونو بذارين؟
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


بله بفرمایید
دلیلش هم البته بیشتر بخاطر ریاضی فیزیک هست 
البته من سال ۹۵ رتبم ۲۷۰۰ شد امسال بخاطر مشکلاتی که پیش اومد کم خوندم

----------


## ammir

> اول اینکه حالا که انتخاب رشته نکردی تا‌ آخرش بمون ، مگه اینکه بریده باشی
> حالا پزشکی نشد لااقل علوم آز دولتی قبول میشی 97 ، که قطعا بهتره ، پول شهریه هم نمیدی
> دوم اینکه با این رتبه فیزیو رو هرگز نمیاری
> ظاهرا امسال پرستاری و علوم آز 5 تا شهر بزرگ رو هم نمیشده 
> و سوم اینکه چقد در این سالا درس خوندی ؟ چه کارایی بوده که میتونستی انجام بدی و ندادی ؟ و این که الان بریدی از درس و کنکور یا نه ؟


خب یکم تنبلی کردم بخصوص سر ریاضی فیزیک 
اره الان واقعا هیچ کششی برای خوندن این همه درس تکراری ندارم 
از موندن تو خونه خسته شدم 
از اینکه با این سن اینه وضعم کلافه شدم

----------


## Alfredo

ادم خودشو میبینه و تصمیم میگیره نه حرف بقیه.اکه تلاش و انگیزه و توانایی رو دارین بسم الله..نشد بقیه رشته ها هم بد نیست..ایند ی خوب خودشو داره

----------


## Dr.Naser

> بله بفرمایید
> دلیلش هم البته بیشتر بخاطر ریاضی فیزیک هست 
> البته من سال ۹۵ رتبم ۲۷۰۰ شد امسال بخاطر مشکلاتی که پیش اومد کم خوندم


داداش زیستو چطور میخوندی؟
میخوام از الان برای کنکور98 زیستو خوب بخونم تا یه درصد خوبی بزنم

----------


## LI20

> یعنی اینقدر داغونه این رشته


من فقط شنیدم واقعا نمی دونم

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

برو دنبال علاقت نذار حسرتش بمونه برات
منم امسال علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شدم ولی خیلی پشیمونم از انتخابم همش حسرت گذشتمو میخورم حسرت کم کاریام! به خودت نگاه کن به حرف کسی گوش نده! 
حالا هم میخوام انصراف بدم و دوباره کنکور بدم چون واقعا زندگی برام خیلی سخت شده!

----------


## ammir

> برو دنبال علاقت نذار حسرتش بمونه برات
> منم امسال علوم آزمایشگاهی قبول شدم ولی خیلی پشیمونم از انتخابم همش حسرت گذشتمو میخورم حسرت کم کاریام! به خودت نگاه کن به حرف کسی گوش نده! 
> حالا هم میخوام انصراف بدم و دوباره کنکور بدم چون واقعا زندگی برام خیلی سخت شده!



چرا ؟
 خیلی رشته بدی هست ؟
آخه من این چند ماه رو هم بکوب بخونم و قبول شم بعد ی راه سخت و طولانی هم در پیش دارم برای پزشکی 
اونم منی که ۲۵ سالمه!

----------


## Petrichor

امیر دادا من دورادور در این سالها که انجمن بودی میشناختمت .
من میگم بدون شک بمون به قول دوستمون فوقش علوم آز ملی قبول میشی . پول دادن برا این رشته مسخرس .
ضمن اینکه من فک میکنم برا تو که یه پیش زمینه کلی از همه دروس داری کار وحشتناکی نباشه بخوای بخونی و قبول شی .
من خودمم وضعیتم مث تویه داداچ میخوام کم کم شرو کنم آخرین فرصتمه دیگه هر چی شد میرم امسال

----------


## ammir

> داداش زیستو چطور میخوندی؟
> میخوام از الان برای کنکور98 زیستو خوب بخونم تا یه درصد خوبی بزنم



خب زیست رو عاشقشم من برای همین خوب می خونمش ...
بعلاوه اینکه هر واحد زیستم رو ۶-۷ صفحه نهایت می خونم و اینکه دفعات مرور به شدت زیادی دارم

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> چرا ؟
>  خیلی رشته بدی هست ؟
> آخه من این چند ماه رو هم بکوب بخونم و قبول شم بعد ی راه سخت و طولانی هم در پیش دارم برای پزشکی 
> اونم منی که ۲۵ سالمه!


نمیدونم والا خوبه یا نه!
ولی من علاقه و انگیزه گ ای ندارم که ادامه بدم! علتشم اینه که فقط و فقط دارم حسرت میخورم که چرا بیشتر تلاش نکردم! من چیزی کم نداشتم ولی خودم کم کاری کردم از این ناراحتم!
نمیخوام دیگه برای همیشه برام حسرت بشه 
در مورد سن هم که فقط یه عدده! همین! 
خیلیا بعد از فارغ التحصیلی دوباره کنکور میدن! 
حالا یا دندون یا پزشکی هر کدوم رو که بری می ارزه

----------


## ehsan.iz

> چرا ؟
>  خیلی رشته بدی هست ؟
> آخه من این چند ماه رو هم بکوب بخونم و قبول شم بعد ی راه سخت و طولانی هم در پیش دارم برای پزشکی 
> اونم منی که ۲۵ سالمه!


اگه عشق پزشکی هستی که هیچ..اما اگه میخای در کمترین زمان (با توجه به سنت ) به بیشترین درامد برسی ، رشته های بینایی سنجی و فیزیوتراپی هستن 
بازار کار فیزیوتراپیو خیلی نمیدونم ولی بینایی سنجی درآمد خوبی داره کلا رشته خوبیه

----------


## ammir

> امیر دادا من دورادور در این سالها که انجمن بودی میشناختمت .
> من میگم بدون شک بمون به قول دوستمون فوقش علوم آز ملی قبول میشی . پول دادن برا این رشته مسخرس .
> ضمن اینکه من فک میکنم برا تو که یه پیش زمینه کلی از همه دروس داری کار وحشتناکی نباشه بخوای بخونی و قبول شی .
> من خودمم وضعیتم مث تویه داداچ میخوام کم کم شرو کنم آخرین فرصتمه دیگه هر چی شد میرم امسال



از فکر اینکه دوباره سال دیگه هم درنیام تنم میلرزه ... 
راستی علوم آزمایشگاهی مگه وضعش خیلی بده که همه دارن میگن نمی ارزه و ... 
من هدفم از درس خوندن و دانشگاه رفتن این نیست که بخوام پولدار باشم و ... 
ی زندگی نرمال رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم راستش ولی دوست دارم سر کاری که میرم برام جذاب باشه 
خیلی دلم می خواد از شرایط کار داخل آزمایشگاه اطلاع داشته باشم که آیا به اندازه کافی جذاب هست؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

> از فکر اینکه دوباره سال دیگه هم درنیام تنم میلرزه ... 
> راستی علوم آزمایشگاهی مگه وضعش خیلی بده که همه دارن میگن نمی ارزه و ... 
> من هدفم از درس خوندن و دانشگاه رفتن این نیست که بخوام پولدار باشم و ... 
> ی زندگی نرمال رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم راستش ولی دوست دارم سر کاری که میرم برام جذاب باشه 
> خیلی دلم می خواد از شرایط کار داخل آزمایشگاه اطلاع داشته باشم که آیا به اندازه کافی جذاب هست؟


خب بهش فکر نکن همین میشه عامل استرست! 
نه به گذشته فکر کن نه به آینده نه به سنت به هیچی! 
کار خودتو به بهترین شکل انجام بده که فقط حسرت نخوری که پسفردا نگی ای کاش.....

----------


## Petrichor

> از فکر اینکه دوباره سال دیگه هم درنیام تنم میلرزه ... 
> راستی علوم آزمایشگاهی مگه وضعش خیلی بده که همه دارن میگن نمی ارزه و ... 
> من هدفم از درس خوندن و دانشگاه رفتن این نیست که بخوام پولدار باشم و ... 
> ی زندگی نرمال رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم راستش ولی دوست دارم سر کاری که میرم برام جذاب باشه 
> خیلی دلم می خواد از شرایط کار داخل آزمایشگاه اطلاع داشته باشم که آیا به اندازه کافی جذاب هست؟


آره میفهمم چی میگی ترس قبول نشدن از خودش بدتره لامصب . 
ببین داداچ من دوسال قبل که میخواستم انتخاب رشته کنم به یکی از آشناها که سه سال کنکور داده بود زنگ زدم علوم میخوند گفتم چیکار کنم و اینا . یادمه میگفت خیلی درسو سخت و حفظی دارن و تا جایی که یادمه گفت این امتحانایی که برای ورود به دوره بالاتر میدن هر کدومش به اندازه چنتا کنکور استرس داره و یادمه میگفت خودش به فکر افتاده حتی وسط کارش انصراف بده .
بازم این بنده خدا مشخص بود حسرت میخورد ولی همه اینجوری نیستن . تصمیم نهایی با خودته . 25 سال و اینارم ول کن . در نهایتش تو باید تا سی سالگی یه چیز مشخص داشته باشی یه هدف و یه شغل .

----------


## zahra8

سلام آقا امیرحسین 
بنظر من اگه واستون ممکنه با کسایی که علوم آز خوندن صحبت کنین 
یه روز اصلا ببینین کارشون دقیقا چیه که ببینین اصلا دوسش دارین یا نه 
بنظر من دوست داشتن یه رشته یه چیز و داشتن حال و حوصله بعد چن سال کنکور یه چیز دیگس و نداشتن حال و حوصله به معنی این نیس که اون رشته رو نخواین 
منم این حس رو تجربه کردم خودم....
یه سر به آزمایشگاه بزنین و باهاشون صحبت کنین

----------


## m.e.a

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ammir


از فکر اینکه دوباره سال دیگه هم درنیام تنم میلرزه ... 
راستی علوم آزمایشگاهی مگه وضعش خیلی بده که همه دارن میگن نمی ارزه و ... 
من هدفم از درس خوندن و دانشگاه رفتن این نیست که بخوام پولدار باشم و ... 
ی زندگی نرمال رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم راستش ولی دوست دارم سر کاری که میرم برام جذاب باشه 
خیلی دلم می خواد از شرایط کار داخل آزمایشگاه اطلاع داشته باشم که آیا به اندازه کافی جذاب هست؟


من خودم خیلی علوم آزمایشگاهی تحقیق کردم:/
اگه ادامش بدی عالیه(یعنی واقعا عالیه هااا!!!)...وگرنه با لیسانس زیاد جالب نی..._

----------


## ferz

> از فکر اینکه دوباره سال دیگه هم درنیام تنم میلرزه ... 
> راستی علوم آزمایشگاهی مگه وضعش خیلی بده که همه دارن میگن نمی ارزه و ... 
> من هدفم از درس خوندن و دانشگاه رفتن این نیست که بخوام پولدار باشم و ... 
> ی زندگی نرمال رو بیشتر ترجیح میدم راستش ولی دوست دارم سر کاری که میرم برام جذاب باشه 
> خیلی دلم می خواد از شرایط کار داخل آزمایشگاه اطلاع داشته باشم که آیا به اندازه کافی جذاب هست؟


من خاله ام ارشد علوم آزمایشگاهی میخونه.میگه اگه صدباردیگه هم برگردم آزمایشگاه روانتخاب میکنم.ارزش یه دکترای آزمایشگاه به مراتب بیشترازیه پزشک عمومیه.میتونه آزمایشگاه تشخیص طبی بزنه یااستاددانشگاه بشه.کارشناسای این رشته هم بلافاصله واردبازار کارمیشن.چون نیرو زیادمیخواد.

----------


## zamina

> سلام 
> من نیمسال دوم رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی دانشگاه آزاد واحد تهران پزشکی رو می تونم برم 
> با توجه به اینکه ۲۵ سالم هست! همین رو برم یا اینکه بمونم برای کنکور ۹۷ و تلاش برای قبولی در پزشکی ؟
> 
> ببینید درآمد اصلا برام اولویت نیست 
> دوست دارم کاری که در آینده انجام میدم جذاب باشه یکم می ترسم کار آزمایشگاه جالب نباشه برام و فقط بخوام نمونه ها رو بذارم تو دستگاه تا جواب بده دلم می خواد خودم هم کار کنم کار مفید
> و خب وقت زیادی برای تصمیم گیری ندارم 
> آنقدر فکر کردم مخم در حال ترکیدنه


چرا  نا امید میشید  یه بار دیگه به خودت فرصت بده مطمعنم موفق میشید  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  راستی شما سربازی رو چکار کردید

----------


## ammir

> چرا  نا امید میشید  یه بار دیگه به خودت فرصت بده مطمعنم موفق میشید  راستی شما سربازی رو چکار کردید



معافیت پزشکی دارم
ممنون

----------


## .Tireless

میتونی تحقیق کنی در این باره و اینده شغلی که داره و با توجه به علایق،شرایط،و.... تصمیم بگیری ولی دقت کن پزشکی هم بخوای بخونی و قبول شی با تخصص باید حداقل 10 سال بخونی که به عبارتی اون موقع حدود 35 سالته،ببین میتونی این راهو تا تهش بری یا نه؟از طرفی خودت گفتی مسائل مادی برات تو اولویت نیست،پس تصمیم گیریت باید خیلی راحتتر باشه،،

----------


## .Tireless

همه چیز بستگی به علاقه خودت داره،،،،این خودتی که باید ببینی حقیقتا کدومش رو خیلی دوس داری،چون ادم تو هر کاری و هر رشته ای اگه بخواد و علاقه داشته باشه میتونه بهترین باشه،چه پزشکی،چه هر رشته ای دیگه ای،،،
این یه مطلب درباره این رشته است که شاید به دردت بخوره،،،

#ادامه تحصیل#
با وجود اینکه چندین سال از حذف رشته ی علوم آزمایشگاهی در مقاطع بالاتر از کارشناسی می‌گذرد اما وجود گرایش های فراوان تا حدی این کمبود را جبران کرده اند. از رشته های موجود می توان به بیوشیمی بالینی،خون شناسی،ایمنی شناسی،میکروب شناسی،قارچ شناسی،باکتری شناسی،ژنتیک انسانی،انگل شناسی،سم شناسی و ویروس شناسی اشاره کرد.
باید توجه کرد که این رشته بیشتر به جنبه تشخیصی تکیه دارد و کمتر با بیمار برخورد پیدا می کند.فارغ التحصیلان مقاطع بالاتر از کارشناسی امکان تدریس در دانشگاه های پزشکی را هم دارند.
فارغ التحصیلان مقطع دکترا امکان راه اندازی آزمایشگاه در گرایش خود را دارند.درباره تأسیس آزمایشگاه تشخیص پزشکی گفتنی است که درحال حاضر بر اساس مجوز وزارت بهداشت ، درمان و آموزش پزشکی، کسانی حق تأسیس آزمایشگاه تشخیص پزشکی دارند که در یکی از رشته‌های پاتولوژی یا علوم آزمایشگاهی دارای درجه دکترای حرفه‌ای باشند. کسانی که دارای تخصص پاتولوژی هستند افرادی هستند که دارای درجه دکترای حرفه‌ای پزشکی هستند و افراد دیگر که دارای درجه دکترای حرفه‌ای علوم آزمایشگاهی یا آزمایشگاه بالینی هستند، افرادی هستند که در رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی مدرک دکترای حرفه‌ای گرفته‌اند . البته دارندگان مدرک phd در هر کدام از رشته های تخصصی آزمایشگاه اجازه تاسیس آزمایشگاه در حیطه تخصصی خود را دارند. این رشته از نظر کاربرد و بازارکار، یکی از رشته‌های خوب گروه پزشکی است. زیرا با توجه به توسعه و اهمیت امر بهداشت و زمینه مناسب کاری، اغلب فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته به راحتی وارد بازارکار می‌شوند. در حال حاضر تلاش های زیادی برای راه اندازی مجدد دوره دکتری حرفه ای علوم آزمایشگاهی در جریان است

----------

